# مساعدة بالسجل البيئى



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة




انا محتاج السجل البيئى او الملف البيئى لاى شركة او مصنع فى مصر




و بجد جزا الله خيرا الجزاء اللى هيساعدنى فى الموضوع دة لانى محتاجة جدااا




المطلوب فقط السجل البيئى لاى نشاط صناعى فى مصر


----------



## raed750 (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
السجل البيئي هو سجل الاحداث البيئية التي تحدث بالمصنع سواء يوميا او شهريا
وقبل كل شئ لابد ان تحدد نوع نشاطك او صناعتك حسب النظام العام للبيئة
وللمعلومة في اي مكان بالعالم هناك 3 تصنيفات معتمدة دوليا 
1.High Risk وهو الصناعات الخطرة او ذات تأثير بيئي عالي الخطورة .مثل الصناعات الكيميائية 
2.M - Risk وهي الصناعات متوسطة الخطورة وذات التاثيرات الهامة 
L- Risk. 3 , وهي الصناعات منخفضة الخطورة مثل الصناعات النسيج وغيرها
آمل منك تحديد صناعتك او منتجك حتى احدد لك تصنيف صناعتك ومن ثم سجلك البيئي وشكرا


----------



## محمود احمد سيد (4 أبريل 2011)

اريدالمساعدة فى كيفية عمل السجل البيئى بالمنشأت الصحية


----------



## عصام حسنين (28 مارس 2014)

سيدى الفاضل اريد السجل البيئى لكل من :
1_ محطات الطاقة الكهربية
2_ مصانع الاسمنت
3_ مصانع البتروكيماويات
4_ شركات البترول
الله يجزيك خير الجزاء ، ويرضى عن والديك ، ويباركلك فى أهلك ، ويهبك السعادة فى الدنيا والآخرة 
أخوك عصام حسنين ، طالب بهندسة عين شمس


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ابعتلي email علي [email protected]
و انا هبعتلك كل الى انتا عايزة


----------

